# Calculo de potencia de motor de CC



## Edo_Luna (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola amigos!
Les cuento: estoy creando para mi tesis un robot que corta pasto , y en este momento tengo el problema de elegir dos motores iguales de cc para la traccion (es un robot de 6 ruedas, tres a cada lado y logicamente un motor por lado) y necesito saber como calculo la potencia que voy a requerir para ellos. Estimo que el peso aproximado de la maquina serán aproximadamente unos 30 kilos, y ocupare una bateria de 12 V

Por cierto, mi profe guía me sugirio que los motores de limpiaparabrisas pueden servir ¿que piensan?

Les agradesco de antemano su ayuda


----------



## lukkio (Mar 18, 2009)

sería más conveniente usar motores de tracción usados en mootos/autos de juguete que tienen incluída la reducción


----------



## Edo_Luna (Mar 18, 2009)

Gracias Lukkio. podrias darme mas detalles y cuanta corriente consumen mas menos?


----------



## diegorobot (Mar 24, 2009)

si quieres saber cuanta potencia tiene, si utilizas una caja reductora es determinar mediante los engranes la potencia que produce esa caja de engranaje o trenes de engranaje.


tomando en cuentalos numeros de dientes que tiene cada engrane, numero de dientes por pulgada,
el paso que tienen, hacer los respectivos calculos para sacar la relacion de transmision 

checalo en algun libro de mecanismo ahi viene toda la verdad al igual que otros libors te pueden servir pero yo te recomiendo ese. Asi podras determinar que potencia tiene ese moto reductor.

Existen formulas para el calculo de torque asi determinas que torque puede ser factible para mover tu robot y buscas un motor que se asimile al torque requerido.


Recuerda que no solo de escojer cualquier motor, no de decir a este esta muy potente o este me recomendo mi profesor no eso nunca lo hagas porque ? mira debido a que si tenemos o escojemos un motor que tenga un torque en exceso son desventajas para el robot.

Debido a que existe un mayor consumo de energia y ocasiona que el robot no tenga suficientes horas de trabajo.

Ten en cuenta que si tenemos mayor numero de motores es un mayor consumo de enegia tambien identifica si te es mejor utilizar los 6 motores o solo 4 debido a que si utilizas los 6 existe un mayor consumo de energia. 

mira el caso es que si aplicamos carga que son los 30 kilos los 6 motores se reparten el peso pero consumen una cierta cantidad de energia por hora (digamoslo asi).

ahora si solo tenemos 4 motores la carga se reparte en 4 partes y se asigna un maor peso a cada motor pero al igual que los 6 motores consumen una cierta cantidad de energia. Haz pruebas de eso creo que existe una formula relacionada con eso, si no la encuentras haz la prueba fisicamente y despues haces comparaciones cual te conviene mas y asi utilizar la cantidad de motores adecuados.

espero y te sirva este comentario

powered by diego CCD.


----------



## Edo_Luna (Mar 24, 2009)

muy amable diego. En todo caso no voi a usar una caja de engranaje , de hecho no se bn que son. Mi idea es transmitir la fuerza del motor poniendole un piñon de bicilcleta y transmitirla por medio de una cadena las tres ruedas , las cuales tambien tendran un piñon cada una. Eso para cada lado. Osea voy a usar dos motores para la traccion, mas uno que corta el pasto. !con 6 motores me sale un ojo de la cara jajjaja! Saludos!


----------

